# Trailer 7k or 8k question?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dual wheeled?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Dual wheeled?


Yep. one on each side, that's why he said single axle. 

Happybees, if you make it too strong, and carry a light load you lose the action of the springs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

R u funnin' me Jim?

Maybe I didn't say that correctly. If I was going to only have one axle under my skidsteer I would want two wheels on each side. Isn't that what "dual wheeled" means?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Maybe,but I haven't seen many single axle dual wheeled forklift trailers, have you?
It would make the trailer high or wide, just guessing.


----------



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

One axle, one wheel on each side. 
I see most of the beekeepers that drive on CA hwys have this kind of trailers: about 12' long one axle, tilt bed. I will appreciate your imput, just want to make the right decision. I have a 2 axle and yesterday the frame (4" tube) broke in two by the fenders. Again, thanks.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

happybees said:


> One axle, one wheel on each side.
> I see most of the beekeepers that drive on CA hwys have this kind of trailers: about 12' long one axle, tilt bed. I will appreciate your imput, just want to make the right decision. I have a 2 axle and yesterday the frame (4" tube) broke in two by the fenders. Again, thanks.


I have 2 such trailers with single 8k axles. I love them and wouldn't consider anything lighter. To me those weight ratings don't take into account the rough off road conditions routinely encountered by beekeepers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Flyer Jim said:


> Maybe,but I haven't seen many single axle dual wheeled forklift trailers, have you?
> It would make the trailer high or wide, just guessing.


Can't say as I have. I have seen one single axle skidsteer trailer w/ wheels the size that semis use. Joe Romance's.

One trailer I know of has two axles, forget what they are called. The deck is down between the wheels. Forget if it's a tilt bed or not.

Seems like Hackenberg's tilt bed is dual axled, but not dual wheeled.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Go with the heavier axle, its worth the peace of mind.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Just bent a 7K axle on a pothole. Ordered a 8K from Red neck trailer $900, larger tube and wall thickness Bigger brakes and wheel studs 9/16 and opted for the oil bath. Also up grades the tires to 17.5 16 ply.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Go with 8 k , significantly larger bearings than 7k


----------

